# قـلة الـذوق .. منتهى الخنقه (هنا وبس فى جمعيه المخنوقين المحدوده)



## marcelino (3 أغسطس 2010)

اهلاً وسهلاً بكم جميعاً

في خامس اجتماعات جمعيه المخنوقين المحدودة

نرحب بالزوار ولهم حرية المشاركة

:download:

موضوعنا انهارده عن حاجه خنيقه جدا جدا

انا عن نفسي بتخنق واتشل منها لانها بتضايق

فى الموضوع ده انا هفضفض واستعرض مواقف واكتب اللى مضايقنى 

من موضوع قلة الذوق

مش هناقش حد لانى مخنوق اكتر منكم من الموضوع ده


اللى متضايق يكتب 

اللى مخنوق يكتب

موقف قليل الذوق

اسلوب قليل الذوق

طبعا بدون ذكر اسماء او اشخاص بعينهم

احنا فى الموضوع هنطلع خنقتنا من قله الذوق نفسها

مش من الاشخاص قليلى الذوق


:heat:​



* المحترمين بقوا قليلين ..*

* قلة الأدب بقت هي لغة العصر*


* دلوقتي قليل الأدب هو اللي بيعرف يتعامل اكتر من المحترم!*

* يعني باختصار شديد الآية مقلوبة*



* من ضمن صور غياب الذوق العام انك تلاقي الناس ماشية تكتب على كل شئ يقابلهم*
* (قال يعني مثقفين قوي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )*

* والغريب انك تلاقيهم يشتمو بعض ولا يفضحو بعض ولا يكتبو إعلانات أو كلام لا يليق*
* وادي النتيجة*







* ************************

* وصورة تانية لغياب الذوق العام انك تلاقي الواحد وبكل برود وبلادة يحس ان رجله وجعته*
* يروح قاعد على أي عربية تقابله*
* (طب افرض العربية كانت تعبانة ولا عندها مغص 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*
* (أو تكون مفخخة حتى يا أخي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*

* معدش في تمييز خالص ، وادي النتيجة*







* حتى الطلب أو الرجاء يحتوي على قلة ذوق رهيبة*
* (الراجل زهق من عيشته يا عيني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*

* ******************

* وطبعا غياب الذوق له صور كتييييييييييييير جدا جدا مالهاش حصر ...........*

* زي مثلا تركب مواصلة تلاقي الشاب قاعد والراجل المسن واقف وعادي جدا مايقومش يقعده*
* (بلط يعني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*

* وزي الناس الي بترمي الزبالة في أى مكان رغم وجود صناديق القمامة في كل حتة*
* (أو خلينا نقول في معظم الأماكن)*

* وزي الي بيمشي بعربيته ومعلي الكاسيت على الآخر بدون أدنى مراعاة لأى بني آدم*
* سواء مريض أو عنده حالة وفاة أو مابيحبش الصوت العالي والموسيقى الصاخبة*

* وزي الي بيقعد في مكان عام أو يمشي في مكان مزدحم والسجارة في ايده *
* عمال يأذي الناس يمين وشمال*

* وزي ان حد يطلب من حد طلب فيثور في وجهه *
* ويقوله: "أنا فاضيلك - انت هتقرفني ليه - جتكو البلاوي مليتو البلد"*
* أو شئ من هذا القبيل*
* بدل ما يساعده أو يرفض بالذوق*

* وزي المعاكسات والتحرشات الي في كل مكان*
* (دي طبعا قلة ذوق وقلة أدب كمان 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*

* وزي الي بيمشي في الشارع أو بيقعد على عتبة البيت ويفضل يتفحص ويتمحص في الي رايح والي جاي*
* بطريقة تنرفز وكأنه هياكلهم أكل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (( حركه بارده موت دى)):smil8:*​

 ممكن اضيف جزئيه صغيره على قلة الذوق على النت بوجه عام وعلى المنتديات بوجه خاص

 > تدخل ترد فى موضوع تلاقى مثلا صاحب الموضوع رد على اللى قبلك واللى بعدك ونفض لحضرتك :t30: ( طبعا دى ممكن تكون قلة نظر مش ذوق ههههههه )


 > تضيف حد على قائمه الاصدقاء يرفض بمنتهى قلة الذوق
 بأسباب اهيف من الهيافه ويقولك وايه يعنى دى حريه شخصيه يا بارد :t30:


 كفايه كده امثال من المنتدى هسيبكم تخرجوا اللى جواكم

 و طبعا بدون التعرض لأى حد او اسم معين


 يلا كله يفك ويفضفض

:crazy_pil
​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

*



وزي الي بيقعد في مكان عام أو يمشي في مكان مزدحم والسجارة في ايده 
عمال يأذي الناس يمين وشمال

أنقر للتوسيع...


دى اكتر حاجة تخنق وخاصة فى الاماكن المقفولة زى المواصلات
​​بس انا مبسكتش بقوله طفى السيجارة




وزي الي بيمشي في الشارع أو بيقعد على عتبة البيت ويفضل يتفحص ويتمحص في الي رايح والي جاي
بطريقة تنرفز وكأنه هياكلهم أكل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (( حركه بارده موت دى)):smil8:

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههه  تباتتتتتتة




من ضمن صور غياب الذوق العام انك تلاقي الناس ماشية تكتب على كل شئ يقابلهم
(قال يعني مثقفين قوي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

والغريب انك تلاقيهم يشتمو بعض ولا يفضحو بعض ولا يكتبو إعلانات أو كلام لا يليق
وادي النتيجة

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
للذكرى الهباب وايام العذاب والزحف على التراب



تدخل ترد فى موضوع تلاقى مثلا صاحب الموضوع رد على اللى قبلك واللى بعدك ونفض لحضرتك :t30: ( طبعا دى ممكن تكون قلة نظر مش ذوق ههههههه )

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انا اسمع عنها هههههههه

بصراحة عمرها ما حصلتلى

وبصراحة اكتر نادر قلة الذوق فى المنتدى

او على الاقل بالنسبالى يعنى


شكرا مارو للموضوع الرائع​
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

*فعلا ايه قلة الذوق دي*
*مش تخبط ع البروفايل الاول ههههههههههه*
*عندك حق يا مارو وفي الاكتر من كده*
*بتغاظ جدا بقا لما الاقي واحد بيشرب سيجارة ويروح راميها عند عربية*
*طب ممكن تعمل حريقة ماهو برضه قلة زوق*​


----------



## Critic (3 أغسطس 2010)

*اللى بيتف فى الشارع*
*المصرى مشهور بالتف فى الشارع*
*منتهى قلة الزوق و القرق*
*تمشى فى الشارع تلاقى بثاق فى كل حتة "زى بالظبط روث الحيوانات"*
*حااااااااااااااااااجة تقرف بجد*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

*وزي الي بيمشي في الشارع أو بيقعد على عتبة البيت ويفضل يتفحص ويتمحص في الي رايح والي جاي*
*بطريقة تنرفز وكأنه هياكلهم أكل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (( حركه بارده موت دى)):smil8:*

*دى قلة ادب مش قلة ذوق بس:hlp:*

*دلوقتي قليل الأدب هو اللي بيعرف يتعامل اكتر من المحترم!*

* يعني باختصار شديد الآية مقلوبة*

*فعلا زى ما قولت قلة الادب والى بيتعامل بيها هى الى ماشيه اليومين دول*

* وزي الناس الي بترمي الزبالة في أى مكان رغم وجود صناديق القمامة في كل حتة*
* (أو خلينا نقول في معظم الأماكن)*

*دى قلة زوق على ناس معفنه على حاجات كتير فوق بعض ههههههههههههه*

*ثانكس ميلووووووووووو*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حل الموضوع دا*
*بس دى بقيت  طبيعه  شعب  مش واحد ولا اتنين*
*صدقنى   الناس بقيت تدور على قله الذوق والادب*
*على اساس  انه  حاجة كويسة  يعنى *
*موضوع  كويس وليا راجعة تانى *
​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا مارو
قلة الذوق بقي تلاقيها في اساليب التطفيش
يعني لو حد متضايق من وجود حد تاني
يفضل يطفش فيه
وده موجود كتيييييييييييييييييير
تسلم ايدك يا باشا​


----------



## ponponayah (3 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع تحفة اوووى يا مارو
وانا جى تانى على رواقة ​*


----------



## grges monir (4 أغسطس 2010)

*هو اية فى حياتنا بقى فية ذوق مارسلينو عشان شوية الحاجات دى يخنوقك
الخنقة من كلة حاليا المستوى فى تدنى مستمر وغير منتظر انة يرتقى
الشغل بقى بالخناق  والصوت العالى عشان تاخد حقك
اسلوب الناس فىالشارع والمواصلات والتعامل بقى علىاساس  عدم الذوق
مش نثتثنى نفسنا من الكلام دة عشان احنا جزء منة مع فارق مستوى قلة الذوق وتباينة بين الاشخاص عشان  مثلا زيى  المصالح الحكومية الذوق سواعى كتير مش بنفع الصوتالعالى  بيجيب نتيجة اكبر دةواقع عشان حصلت معايا فعليا
روحت مصلحة حكومية اخلص اوراق عقدوها بطريقة غريبة طلبوا ارواق من السجل المدنى مش موجودة اصلا فىالسجل ههههه اروح ارجع واتكلم بذوق يا استاذ يقولى مش موجود عندنا الورق دة لسة لسة مش نزل كمبيوتر  بقولى معرفش ونا مالى اتخنقت واتعصبت وصوتى على عليهم خلص الورق ومكنش محتاج التعقيد دة
مش عارف العيب فى مين فينا ولا فى الزمن اللى احنا عايشينة هنا فىمصر خصوصا*


----------



## sparrow (4 أغسطس 2010)

متابعه معاكم


----------



## bent almalk (4 أغسطس 2010)

*انت فعلا رائع يا مارو المواضيع بتاعت قلة الذوق دى كتيرة فى الشارع

والجيران بس اللى يغيظ بقا اكتر وانا ماشية اشترى طلب مثلا تلاقى البنت او الولد بيجرو مستعجلين اوى اكنهم وارهم مناقشة الدكتوراة ويخبطو فى الناس يعنى مثلا مرة ولد بيمد خبطنى وقعنى والمشكلة لما بيقولول مش تخلى بالك قال هيا اللى مش بتشوف مش شيفانى بمد اعملها اية وسابنى ومشى لافى انا اسف ولا ابدى اى اعتزار فعلا دى بقت حاجـــــــة تخنـــــــــــــــــق

ميرسى مارو للموضوع الجميل دا  
الرب يحميكم ويباركم جميعا فى اسم يسوع​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 أغسطس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> > تدخل ترد فى موضوع تلاقى مثلا صاحب الموضوع رد على اللى قبلك واللى بعدك ونفض لحضرتك :t30: ( طبعا دى ممكن تكون قلة نظر مش ذوق ههههههه )
> ​



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتني بجد

حياتنا كلها يا مارس بأة قلة زوق اصلا
وفي حاجات معينة لو مبأش قليل الزوق متاخدهاش لو ذكرناها مش هنخلص
*
​


----------



## back_2_zero (4 أغسطس 2010)

*دلوقتي قليل الأدب هو اللي بيعرف يتعامل اكتر من المحترم!*
اتهيألى الكلمة دية خلاصة الموضوع كلة 
المحترم دلوقتى بيتقال علية اهبل عشان بيسكت و اللى يسكت فى الزمن دا يقولوا علية دا اهبل مش عارف يرد 
اصلهم نسوا ان حاجة اسمها الاحترام انة لو سكت و اتكلم بأدب يبقة محترم مش اهبل و عبيط و مش عارف ياخد حقة 

متابعة معاكم عشان مش بعانى م المشكلة ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 أغسطس 2010)

ياااااااااااة جيت على الجرح ياولدى 

تعالالى بقا دة انا هرغى كتير قوى فى الموضوع دة 

استحملنى 

نبتدى



> وزي ان حد يطلب من حد طلب فيثور في وجهه
> ويقوله: "أنا فاضيلك - انت هتقرفني ليه - جتكو البلاوي مليتو البلد"



بصراحة بتفقع منهم بجد
خصوصا لو انت فى مصلحة حكومية
تحس انك شغال عندهم او مش بتعمل كل حاجة بفلوسك
ويشخط ويننطر ويتنطط علينا بحتة المكتب اللى قاعد عليه

بصراحة ببقى اقل منهم زوق فى التعامل معاهم عشان اعرف اخلص اللى انا عايزاه




> وزي الي بيمشي في الشارع أو بيقعد على عتبة البيت ويفضل يتفحص ويتمحص في الي رايح والي جاي
> بطريقة تنرفز وكأنه هياكلهم أكل (( حركه بارده موت دى))



اهو انا موتى وسمى الحركة دى بوص بتخلينى اتعرفت بجد
خصوصا لو لاقيت حد عاملهم معايا

بس اوقات اما بكون هنفجر تلاقينى بصيت للشخصية واقوله ( فى حاجة ماتتفضل معانا)
بجد خلاص بيكون الموضوع بقا اوفر قوى





> >  تضيف حد على قائمه الاصدقاء يرفض بمنتهى قلة الذوق
> بأسباب اهيف من الهيافه ويقولك وايه يعنى دى حريه شخصيه يا بارد



يا بختك فى الحر دة ياعم البارد :t30:


قلة الزوق بقت موضة دلوقتى تقريبا الزوقيات بقت حاجة بتتمحى مع الزمن والتطور
مثلا تمشى فى الشارع او فى اى مكان تلاقى حد هووووووب راح خبطك
وقعك بقا كفاك على وشك عورك كله كله مش مهم واللى يزيد الطينة بله
مش يقف يعتذر ويشوفك وكدة لالالالالالالالا انسى ياعم الحج هو انا فاضيلك كان خيالك خبطه ومشى

ومثلا تكون قاعد فى مكان مطعم او حاجة ومثلا تسيب حاجتك وتروح التواليت مثلا 
تروح تشوف اكلك اتاخر ليه كدة خلى بالك سايب حاجتك على الترابيزة
مسافة ماتروح وتيجى تلاقى ربنا رزقك بحد كدة وراح رامى حاجتك فى اى مكان واخد مكانك
وكانك هوا سرااااااب 

دة غيررررررر قلة الزوق اللى فى التليفوووووووون

يوووووووووووووة است احسن عشان لو فتحت مش هتقفل

بس بصراحة موضوع يخنق بجد بجد
وبعانى منه كتييير

ميرسى مارو للموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك

كفاية كدة طولت  ​


----------



## youhnna (4 أغسطس 2010)

*فيه قلل زووووووووووووووووووق كتير

لما الوقت يسمح*


----------



## dodo jojo (4 أغسطس 2010)

عن قلة الذوق:فى المدرسه:-
*مره واحد صاحبى قاللى عايز قلم..قلتله لا..قاللى تانى مره..قولتله:لا..قاللى تالت مره..قولتله:لا..قاللى رابع مره قولتله لا ولو قلت تانى عايز حاجه انا هقول للميس..راح قاللى..وكان الولد ده بيكتب بسرعه جدااااااا...راح قاللى انا هاخده..روحت قولت للميس..على بال ما قالت للميس..كان كتب نص الدرس..والميس رغم كده معملتلهوش حاجه راح كمل بقية الدرس بالقلم..بمنتهى البراده والرزاله والة الادب....وفى النهايه بشكر صاحب الموضوع الراااااااااائه ده..فى مواضيه بقى مش عايز اقول عليها.*


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أغسطس 2010)

*قلة الذوق ما اكثرها هذه الايام

بس بقى يعم مارسيلينو

هقولك حاجه بتدايقنى جدا 
بجانب اللى انت قولته 

فى حاجات مهمه جدا

قلة زوق لما تلاقى واحد اتدخل فى امور متخصهوش وياريت وجهة نظره صح لا مع الاسف وجهة نظره هى ابعد ما يكون عن الصح لان اصلا الفكره مش جايه من وجهة نظره بس جايه من وجهة نظر واحد تانى قد يكون حاقد مثلا:smil16:
مثلا لما اجى انا اقول لاى حد الواد مارسيلينو ده عيل بايخ ويجى الحد اللى انا قولتله انك بايخ ميسألش مثلا ايه السبب لا هو بياخد كلمة بايخ ويزود من عنده ده بايخ ورخم وبارد وممكن تلاقى نفسك شُرك :hlp:
واللى يغيظك لما تيجى تواجه الناس دى يقولولك كلام مش من الارض ويحسسك انك شيطان وهو ملاك بيرفر وشويه وهينزل زيت ويطلع بخور
وطبعا لا اخفى عليك امثلة الكتاب المقدس

وتلاقى احد انصار قليلى الذوق دخل فى الحوار مع انه لا يملك 
المعلومات الكافيه عن االحوار ككل ولكنه دخل ولا ادرى سبب دخوله هل مجامله على حسب الاخرين او بمعنى ادق المظلومين
ام هو يفقه كل شىء ودخل ليدلى برأيه 
البعيد تماماً عن االنظره الصحيحه المحققه فى الامور

فقول بسيط اقوله لهذه الفئه من قليلى الذوق

من دخل في ما لا يعنيه سمعَ ما لا يرضيه:heat:

اشكرك يمعلم للموضوع الجامد ده:t4:

*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع جميل*
*اوى*
*اكتر حاجة تنرفزنى فعلا السيجارة*
*تبقى فى المشروع كمان*
*وتلاقى قاعد جنبك وعمال يشرب السيجارة وانت حتفطس جنبه*

*وكمان لما حد ماشى بالشارع ويخبطك جامد اوى*
*وهو الغلطان يروح يبرق لك من فوق لتحت *
*كان انت الغلطان*
*حاجة بتنرفزنى بجد *
*ببقى عايزة اضربه*
*ههههههههه*

وحاجات كتيييييييييييييرة اوى
*بس موضوع جامد فعلا*​


----------



## marcelino (6 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> دى اكتر حاجة تخنق وخاصة فى الاماكن المقفولة زى المواصلات
> ​بس انا مبسكتش بقوله طفى السيجارة
> ...



*
ههههههههه ماشى ياختى

نورتى الموضوع
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *فعلا ايه قلة الذوق دي*
> *مش تخبط ع البروفايل الاول ههههههههههه*
> *عندك حق يا مارو وفي الاكتر من كده*
> *بتغاظ جدا بقا لما الاقي واحد بيشرب سيجارة ويروح راميها عند عربية*
> *طب ممكن تعمل حريقة ماهو برضه قلة زوق*​



*ثانكس مرورك يا حاجه
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 أغسطس 2010)

Critic قال:


> *اللى بيتف فى الشارع*
> *المصرى مشهور بالتف فى الشارع*
> *منتهى قلة الزوق و القرق*
> *تمشى فى الشارع تلاقى بثاق فى كل حتة "زى بالظبط روث الحيوانات"*
> *حااااااااااااااااااجة تقرف بجد*



*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (6 أغسطس 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *وزي الي بيمشي في الشارع أو بيقعد على عتبة البيت ويفضل يتفحص ويتمحص في الي رايح والي جاي*
> *بطريقة تنرفز وكأنه هياكلهم أكل
> 
> 
> ...




*ههههههههه نورتى الموضوع يا كوكى
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حل الموضوع دا*
> *بس دى بقيت  طبيعه  شعب  مش واحد ولا اتنين*
> *صدقنى   الناس بقيت تدور على قله الذوق والادب*
> ...




*ثاااااانكس مرورك يا جون نورت
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 أغسطس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسل يا مارو
> قلة الذوق بقي تلاقيها في اساليب التطفيش
> يعني لو حد متضايق من وجود حد تاني
> ...




*ثانكس مرورك يا مرمر نورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 أغسطس 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع تحفة اوووى يا مارو
> وانا جى تانى على رواقة ​*




*نورتى وفى انتظارك يا حلوة
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 أغسطس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *هو اية فى حياتنا بقى فية ذوق مارسلينو عشان شوية الحاجات دى يخنوقك*
> * الخنقة من كلة حاليا المستوى فى تدنى مستمر وغير منتظر انة يرتقى*
> * الشغل بقى بالخناق  والصوت العالى عشان تاخد حقك*
> * اسلوب الناس فىالشارع والمواصلات والتعامل بقى علىاساس  عدم الذوق*
> ...




*يابنى البلد كلها ماشيه كدة من اصغر حاجه لاكبر حاجه*

*نورت يا معلم*​


----------



## marcelino (6 أغسطس 2010)

sparrow قال:


> متابعه معاكم




*نورتى يا عسل*​


----------



## marcelino (6 أغسطس 2010)

bent almalk قال:


> *انت فعلا رائع يا مارو المواضيع بتاعت قلة الذوق دى كتيرة فى الشارع
> 
> والجيران بس اللى يغيظ بقا اكتر وانا ماشية اشترى طلب مثلا تلاقى البنت او الولد بيجرو مستعجلين اوى اكنهم وارهم مناقشة الدكتوراة ويخبطو فى الناس يعنى مثلا مرة ولد بيمد خبطنى وقعنى والمشكلة لما بيقولول مش تخلى بالك قال هيا اللى مش بتشوف مش شيفانى بمد اعملها اية وسابنى ومشى لافى انا اسف ولا ابدى اى اعتزار فعلا دى بقت حاجـــــــة تخنـــــــــــــــــق
> 
> ...




*نووووووورتى الموضوع يا ماما*​


----------



## marcelino (6 أغسطس 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ضحكتني بجد
> 
> حياتنا كلها يا مارس بأة قلة زوق اصلا
> ...




*على رأيك

ثانكش مرورك نورت الموضوع
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 أغسطس 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *دلوقتي قليل الأدب هو اللي بيعرف يتعامل اكتر من المحترم!*
> اتهيألى الكلمة دية خلاصة الموضوع كلة
> المحترم دلوقتى بيتقال علية اهبل عشان بيسكت و اللى يسكت فى الزمن دا يقولوا علية دا اهبل مش عارف يرد
> اصلهم نسوا ان حاجة اسمها الاحترام انة لو سكت و اتكلم بأدب يبقة محترم مش اهبل و عبيط و مش عارف ياخد حقة
> ...




*ثانكس مرورك ومشاركتك
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ياااااااااااة جيت على الجرح ياولدى
> 
> تعالالى بقا دة انا هرغى كتير قوى فى الموضوع دة
> 
> ...



*هههههه شايله كل ده فى قلبك وساكته :hlp:
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 أغسطس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *فيه قلل زووووووووووووووووووق كتير*
> 
> * لما الوقت يسمح*




*ماشى يا معلم*

*فى انتظار عودتك*​


----------



## marcelino (6 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> عن قلة الذوق:فى المدرسه:-
> *مره واحد صاحبى قاللى عايز قلم..قلتله لا..قاللى تانى مره..قولتله:لا..قاللى تالت مره..قولتله:لا..قاللى رابع مره قولتله لا ولو قلت تانى عايز حاجه انا هقول للميس..راح قاللى..وكان الولد ده بيكتب بسرعه جدااااااا...راح قاللى انا هاخده..روحت قولت للميس..على بال ما قالت للميس..كان كتب نص الدرس..والميس رغم كده معملتلهوش حاجه راح كمل بقية الدرس بالقلم..بمنتهى البراده والرزاله والة الادب....وفى النهايه بشكر صاحب الموضوع الراااااااااائه ده..فى مواضيه بقى مش عايز اقول عليها.*




*ثانكش مرورك يا دودو نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## marcelino (6 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *قلة الذوق ما اكثرها هذه الايام
> 
> بس بقى يعم مارسيلينو
> 
> ...




*ههههههههه الله ينور عليك يا وديع
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 أغسطس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع جميل*
> *اوى*
> *اكتر حاجة تنرفزنى فعلا السيجارة*
> *تبقى فى المشروع كمان*
> ...




*ثانكس دودى نورتى
*​


----------



## ponponayah (7 أغسطس 2010)

*بص بقى يا مارو
بقى فى حاجات كتير اوووووى لما تشوفها تقول منتهى قلة الذوق والخنقة 
وكل حاجة ممكن تتقال عليها
بس عارف المشكلة فى اية ان الناس دى مش بتحس انها بتجرح 
اللى قدمها 
مش شرط الجرح يكون جرح حبيب
انت ممكن تجرح اللى قدامك بكلمة بنظرة بتصرف
وهو مبيكونش حاسس انو عمل حاجة غلط
مع انك فى نفس اللحظة تلاقى الشخص التانى تعبان جداا
اهى دى بقى منتهى 
الـــــــخــــــنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقـــــــــــــــــــــــه​*


----------



## marcelino (9 أغسطس 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *بص بقى يا مارو
> بقى فى حاجات كتير اوووووى لما تشوفها تقول منتهى قلة الذوق والخنقة
> وكل حاجة ممكن تتقال عليها
> بس عارف المشكلة فى اية ان الناس دى مش بتحس انها بتجرح
> ...




*ثانكس مشاركتك يا بونى
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2010)

*حاجات كتير فى المجتمع بتضايقنى وبشوفها فى منتهى قلة الذوق 
مثلا لما تسمع بودانك من مسلم جملة صلى عى النبى ولا دول ولا مؤاخذه مسيحيين وهو عارف انك مسيحى
سمعتها مره من واحد فكهانى  ركننا جنبه علشان نسأله عن كنيسه مش عارفين نوصلها 
قالى ولو مؤاخذه الكنيسه دى قدام على اليمين 
 لما واحد صاحب محل يرش ويغرق الرصيف ميه علشان محدش يعرف يمشى قدام محله 
لما بواب عماره يجمع زباله ويحرقها علشان مكسل يشيلها لمكانها المخصص
 لما جارك يزنق عربيتك بعربيته ومتعرفش تخرج لشغلك الصبح
لما تقعد وتحط رجل على رجل قدام حد كبير فى السن 
وغيره وغيره حاجات كتير بتندرج تحت بند قلة الذوق ..حقيقى بتمنى تتغير 
افتكر ان اهم العوامل المسببه لمواقف زى دى الجهل وقلة الوعى وانه مفيش ثقافه والامبالاه اللى   عايشينها  فى كل مجالات وامور حياتنا لحد ما بقينا بنشوف كل شىء غلط عااااااادى جدااااا 
رغم انا بننتقده وبنشاور عليه كتييييير بس ولا بنحاول نصلحه ولا حتى بنبدأ بنفسنا 
وكله بيقول وانا ماااااالى *


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (9 أغسطس 2010)

و الناس اللى بتشغل موبايلاتها فى وسائل الموصلات و الناس مطالبة إنها تسمع أغانى سيادته حاجة بئت تقرف و لا اللى بيمروا زبالة جنب السلة يوووه حاجات كتيرة و كمان مثلا يعنى تبقى طالع الأول ع المدرسة و علشان اللى جايب نفس الدرجات إسمه يبيدأ بالألف يبقى تتكتب التانى فى الشهادة علشان مسيحى يوووه أقصد إسمك مش بيبتدى بالألف


----------



## marcelino (11 أغسطس 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *حاجات كتير فى المجتمع بتضايقنى وبشوفها فى منتهى قلة الذوق *
> * مثلا لما تسمع بودانك من مسلم جملة صلى عى النبى ولا دول ولا مؤاخذه مسيحيين وهو عارف انك مسيحى*
> * سمعتها مره من واحد فكهانى  ركننا جنبه علشان نسأله عن كنيسه مش عارفين نوصلها *
> * قالى ولو مؤاخذه الكنيسه دى قدام على اليمين *
> ...




*ثانكس مشاركتك المميزة*​


----------



## marcelino (11 أغسطس 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> و الناس اللى بتشغل موبايلاتها فى وسائل الموصلات و الناس مطالبة إنها تسمع أغانى سيادته حاجة بئت تقرف و لا اللى بيمروا زبالة جنب السلة يوووه حاجات كتيرة و كمان مثلا يعنى تبقى طالع الأول ع المدرسة و علشان اللى جايب نفس الدرجات إسمه يبيدأ بالألف يبقى تتكتب التانى فى الشهادة علشان مسيحى يوووه أقصد إسمك مش بيبتدى بالألف




*ثانكس مرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------

